# Avi Crop



## miniman (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi,

Is there a software that I can crop an AVI video such as I crop pictures in MS Picture Manager? For example I want to capture only a square in the middle of the screen!!!

Thanks in advance.

M


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't know if there are any easy to use Freebees ...
But I'd use Adobe Premiere Elements 3.0.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Open the file in VirtualDub (or one of it's many permutations, I use Mp3 Freeze), then choose Video-> Filters. Choose Null transform, then click on Cropping to select the region. Then go to Video, choose Compression, pick a codec to encode the file with (Xvid is a good choice), and click configure to adjust the encoding settings to your own liking (If you dont do this it will save the video file uncompressed, which is HUGE). Then click file, save as avi.

Note you have to re-encode so there will be a quality loss.


----------



## miniman (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi MysticEyes,

Yes this is exactly what I am looking for!!!

The only problem is that I am having an error when trying to save as an AVI. I selected XviD mpeg-4.


----------



## miniman (Mar 18, 2004)

I downloaded the latest virtualdub version and it seems ok now.

Thanks very much ;-)


----------



## miniman (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh oh!!!!! The error is happening again. :-(


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Hold on a second--are you trying to save as an avi or as an mpeg4?


----------



## miniman (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm trying to save as an avi.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

linskyjack said:


> Hold on a second--are you trying to save as an avi or as an mpeg4?


He's trying for Xvid, which is both an AVI and Mpeg-4.

Note: It is important to remember that, if you intend on compressing the video into Divx (or in fact many other formats), your final movie sizes should be multiples of *16 pixels!* Sometimes they only need to be multiples of 8 pixels and sometimes (very rarely) they need to be multiples of 32 pixels. As an example, a 352 x 288 video will compress into Divx without problems, but a 351 x 288 will not!


----------



## jeck (Mar 28, 2007)

And I know one more tool for cropping videos - VidCrop
A worthwhile tool indeed.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

An .avi is a wrapper for Microsofts video. A codec compresses the raw information into a format. An mpeg4 file has already been compressed, and is therefore not an avi file.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

linskyjack said:


> An .avi is a wrapper for Microsofts video. A codec compresses the raw information into a format. An mpeg4 file has already been compressed, and is therefore not an avi file.


Not true. An AVI can contain almost anything in virtually any compression scheme, including Full Frame (Uncompressed), Intel Real Time (Indeo), Cinepak, Motion JPEG, Editable MPEG, VDOWave, ClearVideo / RealVideo, QPEG, MPEG-4 Video.

Here's an AVI that's an MPEG4 Xvid.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

An avi can contain anything you want it to contain. In professional usage, an avi is a wrapper and it doesn't contain mpeg4 footage. You take the contents out of the wrapper in the process of compressing. Then it becomes an mpeg4 file. If you are talking about copying movies and the like, then use any terminology you want. That doesn't make it correct.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Mod edit: Removed quote to SPAM post.

Hmm... 2 posts both pushing some unknown program.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MysticEyes said:


> Hmm... 2 posts both pushing some unknown program.


Not any more. 

Please don't quote SPAM posts, it just makes more work for us to edit it out.


----------

